
Netflix Will Now Interrupt Series Binges with Video Ads for Its Other Series - DyslexicAtheist
https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/08/18/011207/netflix-will-now-interrupt-series-binges-with-video-ads-for-its-other-series
======
tomohawk
A lot of their content is not something I'm remotely interested in. It's not
just me - several people I know in various circles say the same thing.

It used to be you could look at the user ratings and figure that out so you
wouldn't have to try to unsee things you didn't want to see in the first
place, but they got rid of that.

Unskipable ads for things I'm not interested in? No thanks.

------
dazc
The cynic in me assumes this is just a test of how many ads people will
tolerate before cancelling their subscription.

